# Machete - HOT PROMO CAPS - 34x



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan,Jessica Alba,M.Rodriguez ​*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

THX to DeepATSea


----------



## balu1982 (22 Sep. 2010)

bin schon ganz gespannt wie der film ist
danke für die bilder !!!


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2010)

Den Film muß ich unbedingt sehen


----------



## Q (23 Sep. 2010)

Die Garderobe gleicht schauspielerische Schwächen bestimmt aus  :thx:


----------



## memento30 (23 Sep. 2010)

Sehr schick. Die Bilder sehen vielversprechend aus, der Film wird so oder so ein Knaller.

Danke dafür :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2010)

nach mehrmaligem Ansehen der ersten drei Bilder bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es sich hier NICHT um Jessica Alba handelt


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> nach mehrmaligem Ansehen der ersten drei Bilder bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es sich hier NICHT um Jessica Alba handelt




*da magst du recht haben ein gutes Double denk ich oder PC technisch nachgeholfen .... mmmhh
*


----------



## Dirtyberna (24 Sep. 2010)

ohä=)


----------



## speedy78 (4 Okt. 2010)

Wer hätte das erwartet, klasse


----------



## casi29 (5 Okt. 2010)

auf jeden fall sexy


----------



## Stefan102 (1 Nov. 2010)

So weit ich weiss, ist das schon Jessica Alba.
Nur hatte sie einen hautfarbenen Slip an - dieser wurde dann "rausgeschnitten" 

Tortzdem tolle Bilder :thx:


----------

